# Raleigh/Cary, NC - seeking game



## Mulkhoran (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm looking for a group in the Raleigh/Cary area, for DnD 3E.  Preferably, an experienced group that knows and uses the rules well, with a mix of RP and action.

I'm mostly available Sunday and Monday nights, as I'm on a rotating schedule.


----------



## Hopping Vampire (Nov 21, 2002)

well, i just moved to raleigh from boone, and i'm trying to get my game started. its fairly house rule heavy, so you'd need to do a little homework. so email me whenever you get a chance (hoppingvampire@hotmail.com)


----------



## Quasqueton (Nov 25, 2002)

*Contact info?*

"Preferably, an experienced group that knows and uses the rules well, with a mix of RP and action."

Sounds exactly like what I'm looking for. What's your e-mail address? Maybe we can work together to find a game.

Quasqueton


----------



## Mulkhoran (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Contact info?*



			
				Quasqueton said:
			
		

> *"Preferably, an experienced group that knows and uses the rules well, with a mix of RP and action."
> 
> Sounds exactly like what I'm looking for. What's your e-mail address? Maybe we can work together to find a game.
> 
> Quasqueton *




ginguy_2000@yahoo.com

Mail away! Already talking to Hopping Vampire.


----------

